# Up with the thrusters?!



## Bernster (16 August 2013)

Just ruminating on a muggy Friday afternoon.

How do you deal with a horse that is quick and agile, likes to be up front, has a limited sense of other horse's personal space i.e. has a tendency to get too close to the one in front, and is quick into a fence so that it will catch up with the jumper in front?  The kicker in the tale being that the jockey is a bit of a wimp.

I assume whack a decent bit in it, stick it at the front amongst the thrusters and rummage around wildly for said brave pants?!  

So maybe this thread should be more about - how do you get braver out hunting??


----------



## Jesstickle (16 August 2013)

Drink more port!


----------



## Bernster (16 August 2013)

LOL Jesstickle!  Really, when will you realise that alcohol is not necessarily the cure for all ills? 

I think the amount needed to be consumed in order to bolster said jockey may be enough to gaurantee toppling off at the meet !!

I have some slightly fluffy rescue remedy tablets from last season, should I take two daily with port and I will feel right as rain in no time?


----------



## Jesstickle (16 August 2013)

Drink enough port to no longer feel nervous and then tie your feet together under the horse's belly  

In all seriousness, I would stick it at the front behind something known to be even tempered so that if you get too close nothing awful will happen (it helps if this saintly beast belongs to a friend,) and then go for it.  That's what I did when I took BH out. I figured if my brakes went completely I could just run him into the bum of my friend's saintly, seasoned hunter 

ETS: she was pre warned of my evil plans and didn't say no. Just incase anyone thinks I am awful!


----------



## Bernster (16 August 2013)

Jesstickle said:



			Drink enough port to no longer feel nervous and then tie your feet together under the horse's belly  

In all seriousness, I would stick it at the front behind something known to be even tempered so that if you get too close nothing awful will happen (it helps if this saintly beast belongs to a friend,) and then go for it.  That's what I did when I took BH out. I figured if my brakes went completely I could just run him into the bum of my friend's saintly, seasoned hunter 

ETS: she was pre warned of my evil plans and didn't say no. Just incase anyone thinks I am awful!
		
Click to expand...

Righto!  I am lucky enough to have a friend whose horse (and I stress, her horse!) is blessed with a generous back end and a calm temperament, who has indeed been used as brakes in the past!  But he's got ickle legs so tends to be towards the back.  I will have to get him to crack on and make it up to the front so I can position myself behind.  With the added benefit that said large backside (of HORSE) might cover up whatever we are hurtling towards until it's too late.

Seems simple enough but I hadn't thought of that myself, so thank you


----------



## JenHunt (16 August 2013)

Ron likes to haul me into fences, and has no care whether the person in front is likely to stop (we have jumped ponies in the past as a result! ) or anything. It's quite disconcerting. I've conquered this by doing the following:
put in a double bridle - I can be nice if he is, and still have brakes when he's not!
Find a friend who's horse will stand quietly until there is space, stick with them and wait until almost everyone is over, pick your spot/gap and kick on.
wear the bravest pants you can find, and use a neck strap to haul on when you're so busy kicking/holding on tight that you get left behind! 
and the more days hunting he gets, the better he is - he likes about 6 good long steady days at the start of the season to get into things again!

and don't forget to breathe, smile and enjoy it!


----------



## spacefaer (16 August 2013)

My OH likes horses like this (!) He has mostly hunted TBs,  being an ex pt-2-pter and none of his have been known for their patience! 

He either keeps up front (by preference) or waits for the carnage to clear,  keeping his horse turned away until he's ready to jump. 

I find if you have a fab,  safe,  brave jumper,  it makes you brave too - by the end of the season,  you may not be too worried about him (& may be kicking him on! )


----------



## Bernster (22 August 2013)

spacefaer said:



			My OH likes horses like this (!) He has mostly hunted TBs,  being an ex pt-2-pter and none of his have been known for their patience! 

He either keeps up front (by preference) or waits for the carnage to clear,  keeping his horse turned away until he's ready to jump. 

I find if you have a fab,  safe,  brave jumper,  it makes you brave too - by the end of the season,  you may not be too worried about him (& may be kicking him on! )
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I think heading up front but behind a solid rump would be a good thing, just have to conquer my nerves.  I could see us having issues if I try and stay back, inc losing the use of my arms! 

I could def see how it does wonders for nerves having a bold xc horse, as I'm already more confident than I was. We're having a bit of an on/off time for various reasons so not sure if/when we will get out but fingers crossed x. Hope your hunt prep is going well!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

An old thread I know, but beware the 'port and brandy' trap! I generally use port for dutch courage, but at one of our Master's meets I forgot that the drinks were said mix; had normal quota (port-based scale) set off, jumped large hedge and landed in a heap, giggling, bloody, minus a horse but with a leather still on boot. On his return the Mouse had snapped reins too. A cautionary tale, I hope! Still kicking on though (in my own special way!)


----------



## LittleRooketRider (8 February 2015)

Well when I was out on my gutsy, spring-heeled  13'2 I found it best to be right up the front just by the fieldmaster (new he had a cracking horse that I never saw stop etc.) which meant I both avoided the carnage of fallers either side of the hedge, last minute stragglers, churned up take off etc...and avoided being squashed by horses twice our size. As we were at the front she wasn't pulling after her ne wfound "friends" charging off ahead.  Also no chance for cold -feet 

oh..and another for the port 

Ooh I see this is an old thread..oh well


----------



## Mike007 (17 February 2015)

In my opinion ,half the battle is being aware of the other horses around oneself. Having raced a bit in my youth , i learnt early that you watch all the other horses . The worst thing out hunting is the horse/rider that can t hold their horse straight into a fence. The fact that your horse jumps quicker shouldnt be a problem unless you have someone in front of you zig zagging and stopping. In that case the best thing is to get ahead of them . Mostly there is room for two competent riders to jump at the same time. I think it is quieter and safer up front ,and for what its worth,its a lot easier to be confident when you are ahead of the game and are aware of whats happening around you.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 February 2015)

Mike007 said:



			In my opinion ,&#8230;&#8230;.. . I think it is quieter and safer up front ,and for what its worth,its a lot easier to be confident when you are ahead of the game and are aware of whats happening around you.
		
Click to expand...

Strange,  because though late in the day,  I'm finding that applies to life in general! 

Alec.


----------

